# More S Works Venge frames coming...



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

On the Specialized website, they are making room for more S Works Venge frames including:


12 Qs (no pic)
WC 46 (picture posted on site)
12 Saxo (no pic)

Interestingly enough, there is no mention of the Green Jersey edition posted before.

Specialized Venge


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Interesting. My LBS also has a non-Sworks project black style Venge, which isn't pictured on the site.

I love that flat black frame with the gloss decals.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

WC 46 is flat black with gloss decals


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, I know. That's why I said I liked it... The bike at my LBS is flat black with white decals, like the project black, but its not an S-works frame. It's a full Sram Red build with Fulcrum wheels for $5200, soooo tempting.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

BikeArmsRace said:


> On the Specialized website, they are making room for more S Works Venge frames including:
> 
> 
> 12 Qs (no pic)
> ...


So QuickStep, Saxobank and the World Champ are all riding Specialized next year... or am I way off on the codes?

The WC is nice, though I'd prefer it with white rather than silver. The gloss black decals are super stealthy though.


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

jsedlak said:


> So QuickStep, Saxobank and the World Champ are all riding Specialized next year... or am I way off on the codes?
> 
> The WC is nice, though I'd prefer it with white rather than silver. The gloss black decals are super stealthy though.


WC46 is to celebrate Cav winning the worlds. 46 years since Tom Simoson the last Brit to do it. My frame arrives tomorrow so pictures to follow all being well. I've a 56cm WC46 coming. Looking forward to getting it built and seeing how it goes, which I hope is Cervelo S3 like.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> The WC is nice, though I'd prefer it with white rather than silver. The gloss black decals are super stealthy though.


Cav's getting one for Christmas but he has to give it back by New Year!

Tony Martin will be on Specialized at Quick Step, and is a world champion too, but for the time trial not the road race.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Visited my LBS this afternoon and they had a green jersey edition frame sitting right in front of the door (next to the Tri-spec Shiv).


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

...and what is now with the Venge McLaren Framesets ? They will produce more, or only keep them limited ? Searching for a McLaren Frameset in size 52


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

Do realy nobody know where to get the Venge McLaren Frameset in size 52 ?


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

You may want to ask your LBS, but I do not think you can just get the McLaren frameset


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

As far as I know Cavendish signed with Sky so he will be riding Pinnarello
am I right?


----------



## Olivier (Dec 24, 2011)

yes it seems...


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

ugly bike:mad2:


----------



## Olivier (Dec 24, 2011)

ugly white socks


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Robitaille20 said:


> ugly bike:mad2:


Yeah, heavy too, if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## lukas45 (Jul 17, 2011)

Bluffplace said:


> You may want to ask your LBS, but I do not think you can just get the McLaren frameset


Yes you can. At least here in Czech republic


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

..and where to get this McLaren in Czech Rep. ?


----------



## lukas45 (Jul 17, 2011)

Robitaille20 said:


> ..and where to get this McLaren in Czech Rep. ?


try to contact one of the Concept stores in Czech rep (contacts on Czech version of Specialized website) or Specialized Eastern Europe directly specializedee(@)specialized.com..


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

I live 100 Km away from Czech boarder in Austria.


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

lukas45 said:


> try to contact one of the Concept stores in Czech rep (contacts on Czech version of Specialized website) or Specialized Eastern Europe directly specializedee(@)specialized.com..


Do you live in Czech Republic ?


----------



## lukas45 (Jul 17, 2011)

Robitaille20 said:


> Do you live in Czech Republic ?


yes I do.


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

lukas45 said:


> Yes you can. At least here in Czech republic


Hallo,

enquired framesize is not avaliable at the moment, in whole Czech republic. I just have checked it few minutes ago and according to the newest inforation: There is no chance that your bicycle will arrive within 3 months, sorry.

Kind regards


Roman Spudil

SP KOLO, s.r.o.
Olbrachtova 1
140 00 Praha 4
+420 736 645 258


----------



## lukas45 (Jul 17, 2011)

Robitaille20 said:


> Hallo,
> 
> enquired framesize is not avaliable at the moment, in whole Czech republic. I just have checked it few minutes ago and according to the newest inforation: There is no chance that your bicycle will arrive within 3 months, sorry.
> 
> ...


Hi, sorry for not writing you back, system did not allowed me to do so due to low post count.
What I meant in my message before is that you can get McLaren frameset only (in response to somebody who said that you can't). I also know that Specialized delivered some to Czech republic, but I don't know how many of them were delivered and if they were already booked or not... Sorry if I confused you, I definitelly did not mean that!
Lukas


----------



## BikerNutz77 (Sep 10, 2011)

I will gladly trade a new SL3 Roubaix and a gently used CAAD 8 for a McLaren. Any takers out there????


----------

